
Ask HN: Do multiple interviews at Google ruin your chances? - holografix
I&#x27;ve applied for a job at Google twice and I&#x27;ve been rejected twice.<p>First time the role was much more of a support role than I initially thought and I wasn&#x27;t a good fit. Second time I was asked a lot of indepth questions about their Adsense platform and frankly I didn&#x27;t have much experience with it. So my fault really.<p>I&#x27;m considering applying for a role for which I think I&#x27;m a perfect fit, it&#x27;s in pre-sales for the Cloud Platform. I currently work in pre-sales and I&#x27;m a PaaS specialist at my organisation.<p>However I&#x27;m worried that having been rejected twice I might have spoiled my chances and if I don&#x27;t get in a 3rd time that might be it.<p>Does anyone have experience with applying to Google several times and whether that influences the processes?<p>Also, is there a disconnect between what the recruiter tells you and what the questions end up being about?
======
navait
I'm a developer, but I got the job after my third try there. Most people I
work with took 2 tries to get in. As far as the interviews went, it can be up
to a lot of random chance, depending on what the interviewers' hobby-horses
are.

Also, the worst they can do is say no. So apply anyways.

------
allfou
5 tries max for engineers with at least 12 months in between each try.

You might be able to get a call if you use a different email address and
different group inside google.

------
mataniko
I've been reached out to by Google recruiters multiple times even after not
passing previous interviews.

While my experience is anecdotal, you should still apply if you feel you're a
fit. Good luck!

